# Exactly What is this?



## Charley Davidson (Mar 31, 2013)

And is anybody interested in it? If so PM me with offers of cash or trade (I like trade) 
I got this in some stuff when I traded my big ole bus off. It is in excellent shape.


----------



## genec (Mar 31, 2013)

I believe it's something the quality control guy uses for go no go where he can preset within tolerance, like quick tolerances of something coming off of rolling mill, film thickness.


----------



## Charley Davidson (Mar 31, 2013)

Sort of a snap gauge?


----------



## Terrywerm (Mar 31, 2013)

Genec had it pretty close. It is a thickness gauge, and yes you can set the zero point on it and use it all day in production or QC work. I have one, though it is not quite as nice as the one in the photo. Anyway, I rarely use it, but they are quick and easy to use. Maybe as I get my new shop space set up I will have a better place to keep it and will get more use out of it. Most of the time now I just use a dial caliper.


----------



## Harvey Melvin Richards (Apr 1, 2013)

I have one that is almost the same, it looks like mine reads to a smaller tolerance, 0.00005. The button on the side opens and closes the 2 pins. The distance between the pins is adjustable with set screws, and the pins are also adjustable and available (or were available) in different styles. Mine also has a 3/8" lugged back on it, just like on most dial indicators.


----------

